# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - New Models [ CDMA and GSM ]

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [13 OCT 2011]  De******ion :   *Huawei U3100 Repair Boot**Sungil SXC-1080  Repair Boot* *HTC Wildfire ( HTC Buzz ) G8 / Repair Boot / Unlock / IMEI Change*  What's New in ORT Plus V1.66 ?    HTC Wildfire S Unlock UpdatedSungil SXC1080 Supported [MSM6025]MSM6025 Bypass code added  Released Stuffs :   ORT Plus V1.66HD7 Repair File Block Size arranged [Bugfix]HTC 7 Mozart ROM UploadedHuawei U3100 Repair FileHuawei U3100 JTAG PinoutHuawei U3100 FULL Flash RAW DumpHTC Wildifre ( HTC Buzz ) G8 Repair FileHTC Wildifre ( HTC Buzz ) G8 JTAG PinoutHTC Wildifre ( HTC Buzz ) G8 FULL Flash RAW DumpSungil SXC1080 FULL DumpSungil SXC1080 JTAG PinoutHuawei U8230 Full Flash RAW DumpSamsung GT-I9100 Repair الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Software Screenshot :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari



----------

